# Think "beginner"



## moonmanhere (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey there, everyone. So, I'm totally new to the whole carpentry thing, but you need to start somewhere, right? I've been interested for a while: watching, reading, observing. I'm ready to get started. I've got a completely empty one-car garage, mine to do with what I please (new house). I've got about $1000 - $1500 dollars set aside. What would be the best use of this money as far as my first tools would be concerned? I'm not lucky enough to have had family or friends who were into this sort of thing, so I'm starting from scratch. I'm primarily interested in furniture/cabinet-making... Would a table saw, a router, and a handheld planer/jointer be the right move? I'd love your thoughts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*new? or used?*

I'm going to suggest power tools since that's what you mentioned. 
The hand held planer is OK, but sort of an acquired skill. I have several for roughing out boards that have cups and warp, but not for finished work. Use either hand tools, another acquired skill, or these power tools: 
Definitely start with a decent table saw with good fence and enough width to the right of the blade like this:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Tablesaw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P ( $890.00)
Notice the router table extension on the right as an option. It saves space and it's got some unique features ($400.00) There are cheaper ones that also attach to the table saw or you can build your own as an extension.... and the mobile base.....I'd get it also.($80.00) Then you need a router with top down height adjustments. MIlwaukee 5625-20 the 3 1/2HP has that feature and is a killer router for the price. ($279.00) Here's a whole page of them. http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=milwaukee%20router&new=1

Next, I'd get a sliding miter saw....ooops we ran out of money 
If you chose to go USED you have to be a bit more knowledgeable....or get advice from someone who is, because you can run into some tools that aren't very good...dust collection, fence issues, bearings, etc....BUT you can save a ton of money if you go slowly and check Craigs List daily. You may run into a seller that is parting out a complete shop and get a real bargain. 

The table saw and router will make a most of the cuts you need to start off with. The Miter saw just makes cross cutting longer boards easier and safer and makes miters and compound cuts a bit easier than the table saw. BUT with the proper jigs and sleds on the table saw you do do most everything....

Next 2 purchases should be:
A jointer, the widest, longest one you can afford ...8" wide, 6" will work but you'll be wanting the 8" eventually.
A thickness Planer, a 13" will be fine, 15" is better for serious furniture work. You need both of these tools to surface rough lumber, since they work together as a team....surface joint, edge joint, thickness plane......rip to width on the TS. Total budget NEW about $1500. for both more or less...
Again lots of used jointers Craftsman and Rockwell and some Chinese made on Craig's List. Old is good! 
Well, that should get you started as far as a wish list, but I recommend watching You Tube videos for processes and techniques and some wood working books from Taunton Press and Grizzly books. http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=books&new=1

:yes: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I would be worth your while to read some of the threads that ask the same question. My suggestion would be to first figure out what you want to make and then plan for whatever tools it would take. 

You could equip yourself with a table saw, planer, jointer, and a band saw, and the table saw might be the only tool you would use. Don't forget all the accessory tools and shop items that go along with what happens after the wood is cut, such as common stuff, like hammers, screwdrivers, fastening tools, fasteners, glue, chisels, etc, etc, etc. 

Your budget should allow for what it will take.












 









.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

There's really no right or wrong approach, but I think you're on the right track. There are many ways to skin a cat. #1 requirement is desire, which you have...from there you'll find a way. 

A decent TS is the primary tool in most shops, and IMHO deserves the lion's share of research and budget. A full size saw with belt drive induction motor offers the most performance advantages....something like a hybrid or updated contractor saw are very reasonable choices over a cheap benchtop saw. The Steel City 35990C is $600 shipped from Amazon and is a great bang for the buck IMO. The Grizzly G0715P or G0661 are also great choices. Used is always a viable choice if the right saw pops up. I'd stick with names like Delta, Jet, Powermatic, General International, Grizzly, Steel City, some Craftsman, Ridgid, Shop Fox, Woodtek, or some Hitachi models. With any of them the key to good performance is proper alignment and blade selection (a good fence helps with the alignment). 

A router (or 2), and router table will likely be the most versatile tool in your shop. For table use, variable speed is a must, good power and above table features are good to have too (10-15 amps). For hand use, a lighter router that's comfortable for you to hold is important (9-13 amps), and the two don't have to be the same router. There are many great choices from Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, Porter Cable, DeWalt, Freud, Triton, Hitachi, Ridgid, and even the newer Craftsman line gets high marks. 

I'd skip the hand held planer for now and would focus first on basics like clamps, a work surface, handheld drill (preferably cordless), etc. Depending on what you want to do a bench planer, bandsaw, or drill press or reasonable tools to focus on at some point in this progression.

Good luck!


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would attempt to take a wood working class if offered in the area... many high schools, jr. colleges, ect. offer adult education classes that allow you to familiarize yourself with the useage of the power tools and give you ideas on how you want to proceed. I'd definately get some basics like cordless drills, some clamps, a decent set of budget chisels... then look at a table saw (don't buy the cheapest)... be patient and wait for a good used saw, auctions or a big sale. (Home Depot is great at clearance sales of great tools.)

A compressor is great, drill press. jointer, planer... but buy as the project you are working on requires the tool. At least, that's how I approached it.


----------



## moonmanhere (Jan 3, 2011)

First of all, you guys are great. I really appreciate the time put into your responses, and hopefully someday I'll be able to return the favor. In researching "setting up shop", I've also come across a suggestion that three-phase current be set up in order to accommodate larger tools. Is that process necessary for the size tools we're discussing? Thanks again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope*

That's INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH for 7hp and greater tools. Single phase will be fine for you unless you're going PRO, with 42" wide belt sanders 10 HP and so forth. I have two 5 HP motors, a 12" table saw and a 20" planer, single phase, ...no problems. 
The main advantage is cost..since you can buy older industrial tools which are 3 phase, fairly cheap these days ...businesses closing up and so on. So in the long run, you can come out ahead, but for now it's not required. JMO.  bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Regular single phase residential 220v circuit is definitely nice to have for 2hp+ motors, but you shouldn't need 3-phase.


----------



## moonmanhere (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been browsing some table saw options on Amazon.com, pretty much exclusively those with 4+ star reviews. In order to keep the budget open for a planer, jointer, router, and other supplies, I think I need to keep it between $400 and $800. What are the disadvantages to some of the Jet/Bosch/DeWalt/Ridgid portable/contract saws? I imagine stability is somewhat compromised.

This seems like a pretty good find:

Amazon.com: JET 708100 JWTS-10 10-Inch WorkShop Table Saw: Home Improvement

Here are a few of the highly rated contractor/portable table saws:

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW745 10-Inch Compact Job-Site Table Saw with 16-Inch Max Rip Capacity: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Ridgid R4510 Heavy-Duty Portable Table Saw with Stand: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Bosch 4100 10-Inch Worksite Table Saw: Home Improvement


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

moonmanhere said:


> I've been browsing some table saw options on Amazon.com, pretty much exclusively those with 4+ star reviews. In order to keep the budget open for a planer, jointer, router, and other supplies, I think I need to keep it between $400 and $800. What are the disadvantages to some of the Jet/Bosch/DeWalt/Ridgid portable/contract saws? I imagine stability is somewhat compromised.
> 
> This seems like a pretty good find:
> 
> ...


Of those saws, the Jet isn't a portable jobsite saw. The portable ones are not as stable as a contractor type or cabinet saws. The tops are smaller, and the fence has it's limitations.












 









.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those are all portable jobsite saws or lightweight benchtop saws that are plastic, nylon, and aluminum, instead of cast iron and steel. They'll cut wood, but If you don't absolutely NEED portability to move the saw from site to site, I'd move on and look at the full stationary saws. There are a number of advantages, and you'll get more for your money....more table surface area (especially in front of the blade where it's most important), more torque, more mass/stability, smoother quieter operation, stronger materials of construction, better long term reliability, more options for standard accessories and upgrades, better resale value, and repairs are more feasible if necessary. 

Not even a fair comparison:
Bosch 4100 ($545 shipped)
*Product Details*



* Product Dimensions: * 39.1 x 20.9 x 30 inches
*Shipping Weight:* 124.2 pounds










Steel City 35990C ($600 shipped)
*Product Details*

*Shipping Weight:* 328 pounds
*Table dimensions:* 27" deep x 40" wide


----------



## moonmanhere (Jan 3, 2011)

Again, thanks to everyone for the detailed responses and information. Would a simple hand plane for planing and jointing be a decent substitution (at least in the initial stages) for a much more expensive planer/jointer? I'd rather pay more for fewer tools to ensure I won't have to sacrifice quality. For instance: 

Stanley 12-220 Block Plane:Amazon:Home Improvement

VS

JET JJP-12 12-Inch Jointer Planer:Amazon:Home Improvement


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been building ugly but functional stuff for a long time off and on, and am starting to think "gorgeous" too. My beginner's advice is to start S-L-O-W. It's easy to blow money on tools. Instead, emphasize acquiring basic skills. Consider a list of projects where some "ugly" will be ok and build from cheap pine. That's what did, and would do again. I was very happy with my first power tool buy:

Corded power drill
Corded skill saw
A couple of lights
Shop vac
Radio
((End of my beginner's list of power tools))


Get quality handtools and focus on layout and marking, and build the jigs to get the most from your circular saw.

After building an ugly functional shop space, bench, sawhorses, cabinet, and a few pine bookshelves/desks/kids toys/utility cabinets etc you'll have a much better idea where to go next. For one thing, I wish I could convert my power miter saw into a drillpress. So far, at least, I've only been making pretty basic cuts and I can do them all almost as fast on the table saw or with my circ saw jigs. So for me at this point the chopsaw is a slight timesaver but its redundant and I just don't do enough sawing to make the saved time worth the cost of the saw. If I'd gone a bit slower in my tool buying I would have spent that money for something to make a much bigger leap forward.

As I make the move from ugly-functional to gorgeous I'm starting to buy milled lumber from a cabinet shop. If I continue on this track I can always add a joiner/planer/drum sander later.

Anyway I ramble on to illustrate the idea of starting your tool buying SLOWLY. I also try to buy used.

Oh yeah.... don't forget the dust control (shop vac doesn't count) and control humidity wherever you store your tools and lumber. Major power tool #2 should be a small dust collector system. It should probably be #1, but who can resist that first table saw or router?

One more.... BOOKS! Whenever I buy a power tool I don't know I always get and read a book about it. Taunton Press' line of how to books is excellent.

Have fun, be safe
SteveEl


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 14, 2010)

SteveEl I could not have said it better . Great job ! :thumbsup: I started out with hand tools and I still use them a lot . Do not get me wrong I love my load power tools but I think we all need to go back to the basics from time to time .


----------

